# Advice with GHRP2 please.....



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm asking on behalf of a mate. Hes going to run some GHRP2 alone. His aim is weight loss and muscle growth/maintain.

How much should he inject? He was thinking 125mcg on waking and before bed,thoughts?

Or could he just do a 250mcg am shot?

Also will it be ok to leave in syringe and just inject rather than drawing from vial each time?

Does it need to be refrigerated or just keep in a dark cool place?

If using slin pins how many times can the pin be used? For instance if he was to draw 1ml of ghrp2 into the syringe and that would last 8 jabs...would this be acceptable to jab with same pin?

Sorry for all the questions....reps for grabs!!!

EDIT: He was thinking of running mon-fri for around 3-5 month,good idea?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ghrp-2 is a little more efficient than the 6 without the common hunger side effect, I would jab no less than twice per day am and before bed is good...

Keep it in the fridge as it is a peptide and fragile, use one pin for one jab...

A lot of people just jab huge amounts but I like to stick to the saturation doses with ghrp-2 it is approx .8mcg per kg body weight so 80mcg for a 100kg man

His fat loss and muscle gain if used on it's own will not be dramatic...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Once again, if your going to use any of these peptides on their own, use a ghrh it's much more effective!

Ghrp6 for hunger aside I can't see any reason for using this on it's own as the gh release is minimal.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks very much for the replies!reps when i get onto laptop!what is ghrh stephen?i'll pass the info on....much appreciated!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Ghrh is cjc/mod grf etc

they work in conjunction with ghrp's to create an amplified gh pulse, both work alone but are synergistic together.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Ghrh is cjc/mod grf etc
> 
> they work in conjunction with ghrp's to create an amplified gh pulse, both work alone but are synergistic together.


Thanks mate...so if you were going to run one alone it would be better to run the above?but running both would be even better? Reps!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Thanks mate...so if you were going to run one alone it would be better to run the above?but running both would be even better? Reps!


Thats about the thick of it, add synth gh into the mix and the results are pretty nifty


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

StevenC if u were using long acting slin with gh,cjc and ghrp,what would your timings be


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

timings would depend on eating times, training times and goals mate, very individual and specific, not really an answer I can give based on the limited info there.

Drop me a PM or a text mate n we can get into depth with it when I have a spare half a second


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Thats about the thick of it, add synth gh into the mix and the results are pretty nifty


Thanks mate,much appreciated!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Also while I remember bud,If he does am cardio should he jab it before or after?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Jab before as it will increase fat burning through lipolysis, very effective method of using it actually


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Jab before as it will increase fat burning through lipolysis, very effective method of using it actually


Brilliant mate,thanks very much!!!! Will it be ok if he loads the 2ml of ghrp into a syringe and leaves this in the fridge rather than the vial? i.e. it wont deterioate the plunger or anything? (He will change the 30g needle each time though)


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

If its still under planning, i suggest Ipamorelin and CJC 1295. It will replace GHRP 6 and wont give you the hunger just like GHRP 2. I ran it for 3 months and the results - 14kg down and 11 inch off waistline.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

He already has ghrp2 mate...I may look into what you just said though :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I used the ghrp2 3 times a day at 100mcg with the evening shot also having 100mcg DAC, worked wonders on how I looked and also made some nice strength gains, felt like I was on gear!

Must get some more actually.


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

Rossy Balboa said:


> He already has ghrp2 mate...I may look into what you just said though :thumb:


No worries mate. Just him to do HIT cardio. Its awesome. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Dezw said:


> I used the ghrp2 3 times a day at 100mcg with the evening shot also having 100mcg DAC, worked wonders on how I looked and also made some nice strength gains, felt like I was on gear!
> 
> Must get some more actually.


Thanks for that mate....hes got quite alot aswell so I think hes planning on running for a good few month!his only problem is storing it in the fridge lol.....reps to you bud


----------



## zimgym (Sep 20, 2011)

FIRE0808 said:


> If its still under planning, i suggest . It will replace GHRP 6 and wont give you the hunger just like GHRP 2. I ran it for 3 months and the results - 14kg down and 11 inch off waistline.


Hi Fire0808,

I am 120 kg's 6'5" and looking to start your above said combo.... Please would you be kind enough to help with a dosing regimen?

Many thanks in advance


----------

